

Girls Around Me developer responds to criticism - joeguilmette
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/03/31/girls-around-me-developer-defends-app-after-foursquare-dismissal/

======
joeguilmette
I may get a couple down votes for this, but I don't think the developer is
doing anything wrong or creepy.

I was at a mall in Bangkok today and I opened up Foursquare today (the first
time in a crowded venue for me). I scrolled thru, saw a female, and clicked
thru to her Facebook profile.

Girls Around Me, while tacky, isn't that different. If I were a stalker it
would be useless, I'd have to use the Foursquare app instead, because Girls
Around Me doesn't let me follow individual users... _Foursquare does that._

I feel like this is just the app that is saying what everyone knows - social
networking can easily be creepy.

Also - it was a lot easier in this mall to find girls by walking around and
looking at them. I have a feeling if I were a predator this is probably what
I'd do. The information about their location is in real time and they can't
opt out or choose to make it visible to friends only. They're in public, and
if they chose to share this info on Foursquare it's even more public.

